
Palihapitiya to acquire Opendoor, valuing home marketplace at $4.8B - bgentry
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/15/palihapitiya-finds-next-10x-idea-with-4point8-billion-spac-deal-for-real-estate-start-up-opendoor.html
======
bgentry
SEC 8-K filing:
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1801169/000110465920...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1801169/000110465920105058/tm2030504d1_8k.htm)

